# chewing and biting feet



## nwyant1946 (Jan 2, 2013)

*Mia is constantly chewing her feet. I can't tell if its a habit or if something is bothering her. Before her grooming her nails were horrendously long and she kept at them which is one reason I decided not to wait on the grooming. But, now she's constantly, licking and biting her feet. When I say "no", she stops immediately and gets comfy and usually goes to sleep. Which leads me to believe its a habit (OCD...LOL) *

*Also, she seems to be itchy sometimes. No fleas..I've checked her over with a fine toothed comb. Help!!!*


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

It could be allergies.... Gus does that when his allergies are acting up. They are environmental....

I have to bathe him almost daily to keep his allergies down.

When he's having a hard time - I sometimes have to cone him at night to make sure he isn't licking/biting his feet while I sleep.


----------



## Yogi's Mom (Jan 6, 2013)

*Poor Baby*

*Above post might be right!!Yogi does this to-I Make Him Stop,that works most of the time. i do notice its when his hair is longer on his PawPaws!!----I Hope its Just Play,and Nothing eles!!*


----------



## jane and addison (Nov 1, 2012)

Our vet said it is allergies and to try 1/4 tablet of Zertec(sp) We also took al chicken out of her diet. She still does it some but it does seem better since she had chewed all the fur off her front foot. Good luck white dogs allergies.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Could be allergies? What kind of shampoo and conditioner are you using? Could cause the itch. Or could be food or environmental but you might want to try for a more soothing shampoo/conditioner for starters. Try elimination of one type of thing at a time or you won't know which to avoid, eg shampoo, chicken.


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

Oh, and Gus knows "Stop licking your feet" and will stop and curl up, too.

But he does it most during his high allergies or if he eats something (chicken is his nemesis too) he shouldn't.


----------



## munchkn8835 (May 23, 2010)

Try spraying them with Bitter Apple. I wash Ollie's feet every time we come back inside and I have given him Zyrtec before. Ollie knows "no lick"..."no bite"! I already have an e-collar in case we need it this Spring.


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

You could also try soaking her feet a couple times a day in vinegar/water or/and betadine and water mix. Here's a link to what Dr. Becker recommends. http://healthypets.mercola.com/sites/healthypets/archive/2011/10/25/dog-foot-bath.aspx I have one girl that chewed her feet until they were a rusty red, found out she was allergic to all poultry not just chicken or duck and she's allergic to grains. I did an elimination diet to found out what she was allergic to. I gave baths with Malesab shampoo, water/vinegar soaks and 1/4 zyrtec daily and upped her fish oil to 2x daily and that really helped.


----------



## Gongjoo (Dec 9, 2012)

I asked my vet about this as well. Khloee really likes to mess with her back paws. At the time my vet said it would be rare for her to have allergies show at this age (she was 13 weeks at the time), and that it could be because of the hair around her foot pads. I trimmed them up, and now she is great. Maybe that's why?


----------

